# [SuSE 8.0]NTFS und Linux?



## bitmaster (16. Juli 2003)

Hi! Kann mir jemand sagen, wieso mein SuSE Linux 8.0 nicht auf meine Windows-NTFS-Partition zugreifen kann?
Geht das eigentlich unter Linux oder hab ich nur ne falsche Konfiguration?


----------



## tuxracer (17. Juli 2003)

Hy bitmaster

was heisst Du kannst nicht zugreifen?

heisst es das Du überhaupt keinen Zugriff auf NTFS hast
oder das Du die Partition nicht mounten kannst
oder möchtest Du drauf schreiben, und das geht nicht?


grundsätzlich funktioniert der Lesezugriff auf NTFS Partitionen einwandfrei, und SuSe 8.0 bindet die Partitionen normalerweise, zumindest bei einer einfachen Installation(nicht manuell), die Partition auch automatisch mit in die /etc/fstab ein.

Falls Du manuell installiert hast(aus was für Gründen auch immer), kannst Du den oder die nötigen Einträge auch nachträglich noch einbauen, um Zugriff zu erhalten


----------



## bitmaster (18. Juli 2003)

Ich hab nicht von Anfang an, eine NTFS-Partition gehabt.
Als ich die FAT32-Partition in die NTFS konvertiert hab, hatte schon Linux drauf.
Anscheinend ist dann alles ok, wenn du sagst, dass es SuSE 8.0 automatisch installiert.

Schafft es mein Linux, dass ich auch drauf schreiben kann?


----------



## dfd1 (18. Juli 2003)

SUSE hat seit Version 8.0 die Unterstützung zu NTFS wieder herausgenommen. Gab angeblich einen Streit mit Redmond (Microsoft). Musste halt auf eine ältere Version zurückgreifen, selber Compailieren oder eine andere Destribution nehmen.


----------



## JohannesR (18. Juli 2003)

Der aktuelle kernel unterstützt das schreiben auf NTFS-Partitionen, ich würde es aber nicht riskieren, es *kann* böse Datenfehler geben wenn du das versuchst. Lesen ist kein Problem, schreiben ne ganz andere Kiste. An deiner Stelle würde ich FAT32 verwenden, darauf kann man gefahrlos schreiben.


----------



## bitmaster (18. Juli 2003)

Mach ich auch nicht. Da nehm ich lieber ne FD und beschreib sie unter Win32, die ich dann halt wieder mit Linux auslese.

Ist zwar blöd, aber auch nicht so wichtig.
Trotzdem danke dass ihr mich mal augeklärt habt.


----------

